# Lombardia 14 casi accertati di Coronavirus.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.

Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html

*Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*

*Il ministero della Difesa e il capo della Protezione Civile hanno predisposto l'aereoporto militare di San Damiano a Piacenza come luogo per ospitare le persone di una possibile quarantena nei prossimi giorni. Individuata una seconda struttura anche a Milano. Spazio per circa 200 persone.*

*
Chiuse tutte le scuole di Piacenza e provincia in via precauzionale.
In arrivo stop di tutte le atitvità pubbliche, compreso il carnevale.*


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 15.



Come prevedibile, ha infettato mezzo ospedale.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 15.



Credo siano 16 : 14 in lombardia + 2 in veneto.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.



Che dicevano? "Una persona può infettarne al massimo 2".

Ahahahahahahahah Questo, da solo, è arrivato già a 14.


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Bisogna essere degli incoscienti e guardare solo a interessi personali per non aver organizzato di una serie di controlli a far entrare tutti nel nostro paese.

I prossimo saremo noi toscani con i 2500 cinesi in arrivo a osmannoro.

Ps sono in stazione a Milano e mi hanno cancellato il treno per tornare a casa, ditemi se uno non deve bestemmiare, paese sottosviluppato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> I prossimo saremo noi toscani con i 2500 cinesi in arrivo a osmannoro.



Andate a prendere a casa quel delinquente di Rossi prima che faccia una strage.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

leggevo quello che ha detto Burioni, in pratica, a differenza della Sars do la carica massima si raggiunge quando il paziente è già in rianimazione, nel Coronavirus si raggiunge già prima di avere sintomi. Questo agevola la diffusione.


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Andate a prendere a casa quel delinquente di Rossi prima che faccia una strage.



Siamo incazzati neri, cosa sono disposti a fare pur di avere un (ennesimo) pacco di soldi.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

*Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*



Ripeto: tutti oggi?

Mi auguro che non stiano facendo uscire le notizie ora perchè magari hanno capito che la situazione è fuori controllo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*



Ecco qua.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ma il tasso di mortalità???
Quanto è ?

Perché da questo dato si capisce se iniziare a preoccuparsi o a pregare


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Dio mio


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*



.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*



.


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> pare sia uno degli italiani rientrati da Wuhan che stava alla Cecchignola e nel gruppo che dovevano far uscire.
> Qui serve la quarantena in senso letterale non mezze misure.
> La storia insegna.



Pensa che ai cinesi che vengono adesso in Italia hanno messo la quarantena volontaria.... Dio mio che incapaci


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

leggendo su internet c'è un caso sospetto nel salernitano : bimbo di tre anni e una donna ad Ostia.
Però nessuno è confermato.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

la donna di ostia affetta da polmonite sarebbe entrata in contatto con una anziana e con il nipotino rientrati dalla Cina. Anche il bambino sarebbe malato.


----------



## Mika (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che dicevano? "Una persona può infettarne al massimo 2".
> 
> Ahahahahahahahah Questo, da solo, è arrivato già a 14.



Come dicevi te, Admin e qui ti davano dell'allarmista, ora sapremo la vera capacità virulenta del virus, che in Cina non riuscivamo a sapere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Madonna raga che è? Un film..


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*



Perché stanno uscendo tutti oggi i casi?

Due sono le possibilità: una coincidenza, oppure sta esplodendo, e allora nei prossimi giorni sarà una carneficina.

Domani già lo sapremo.


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Madonna raga che è? Un film..



Sarà così per diverso tempo ma prima o poi si arriverà a contenere l'impatto della faccenda.
Purtroppo è la normalità, maledetti cinesi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sarà così per diverso tempo ma prima o poi si arriverà a contenere l'impatto della faccenda.
> Purtroppo è la normalità, maledetti cinesi.



Invidio il tuo ottimismo.


----------



## mil77 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: tutti oggi?
> 
> Mi auguro che non stiano facendo uscire le notizie ora perchè magari hanno capito che la situazione è fuori controllo.



Stanno facendo i tamponi a chi è venuto in contatto con il 38enne. Trattasi di circa 250 persone + i collaterali....speriamo che i contagiati si fermino al Max a 50...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Stanno facendo i tamponi a chi è venuto in contatto con il 38enne. Trattasi di circa 250 persone + i collaterali....speriamo che i contagiati si fermino al Max a 50...



un paio di giorni e siamo a quota 100..non quella per andare in pensione


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2020)

Non serviva a nulla, purtroppo, fare la quarantena obbligatoria per la gente che veniva dalla Cina. O meglio sarebbe stato utile solo in parte, visto che solo l'Italia ha applicato il blocco cinese come ho detto qualche giorno fa. Ergo, non si può controllare le persone che sono arrivati dalla Cina facendo scalo in Germania o Francia.

Quegli idioti della Merkel e co sono in Belgio a parlare del Budget della UE, quando bisognava fare un blocco tototale per gli aerei da e verso la Cina nell'area Schengen, in questo modo era più facile da gestire la cosa.


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2020)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma il tasso di mortalità???
> Quanto è ?
> 
> Perché da questo dato si capisce se iniziare a preoccuparsi o a pregare



In Cina 2.84%, nel resto del mondo al momento é 0.7%


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*



*Il ministero della Difesa e il capo della Protezione Civile hanno predisposto l'aereoporto militare di San Damiano a Piacenza come luogo per ospitare le persone di una possibile quarantena nei prossimi giorni. Individuata una seconda struttura anche a Milano. Spazio per circa 200 persone.*


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non serviva a nulla, purtroppo, fare la quarantena obbligatoria per la gente che veniva dalla Cina. O meglio sarebbe stato utile solo in parte, visto che solo l'Italia ha applicato il blocco cinese come ho detto qualche giorno fa. Ergo, non si può controllare le persone che sono arrivati dalla Cina facendo scalo in Germania o Francia.
> 
> Quegli idioti della Merkel e co sono in Belgio a parlare del Budget della UE, quando bisognava fare un blocco tototale per gli aerei da e verso la Cina nell'area Schengen, in questo modo era più facile da gestire la cosa.



Sincero, non so neanche quanto sarebbe bastato. Sono praticamente un terzo della popolazione mondiale, non li si può isolare, soprattutto visto che non è circoscritta dal punto di vista raziale. Se ci pensi ad infettare quasi tutti quelli nostrani non sono stati i cinesi venuti da fuori, ma viaggiatori più o meno occasionali.

La domanda è se siamo pronti, dopo un mese abbondante, a sedare inevitabili focolari. E per come si è messa oggi sembra di no. Ma onestamente può essere che i giornali siano loro ad essere lenti a riportare le notizie.


----------



## 1972 (21 Febbraio 2020)

magari e' andato pure allo stadio...


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> magari e' andato pure allo stadio...



Difficile infettare all'aperto. Ti deve starnutire in faccia, baciare... oppure essere in un logo con aria circolante e loro starnutire. L'espansione avviene come nell'influenza normale, nonostante la virulenza. 
Non credo che uno stadio sia un problema visto che chiunque - ad oggi - veda un'influenzato si allontana terrorizzato. Il problema sono i posti chiusi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> *Rai: caso sospetto a Roma. Uomo portato allo Spallanzani in biocontenimento.*





> *
> Il ministero della Difesa e il capo della Protezione Civile hanno predisposto l'aereoporto militare di San Damiano a Piacenza come luogo per ospitare le persone di una possibile quarantena nei prossimi giorni. Individuata una seconda struttura anche a Milano. Spazio per circa 200 persone.*



*
Chiuse tutte le scuole di Piacenza e provincia in via precauzionale.
In arrivo stop di tutte le atitvità pubbliche, compreso il carnevale.*


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come prevedibile, ha infettato mezzo ospedale.



Di questa cosa avevo parlato qualche giorno fa quando si pensava al caso sospetto a battipaglia. Ho una parente che lavora là ed è rimasta terrorizzata una giornata, perché si sono visti arrivare questo ragazzo cinese influenzato (era stagionale), ma non erano pronti. Niente mascherine, niente test. Ci sono volute circa 4 ore, con lui in mezzo all'ospedale visto che non ci sono camere pressurizzate nell'ospedale, prima che venissero a prenderlo per portarlo a napoli.

Questa è la situazione di quasi tutti i piccoli centri italiani. Deve fare riflettere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2020)

Una mia amica lavora in Unilever di Casalpusterlengo, sono chiusi in azienda e non verrà fatto uscire nessuno fino a quando non avranno fatto il tampone a tutti.


----------



## 1972 (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Difficile infettare all'aperto. Ti deve starnutire in faccia, baciare... oppure essere in un logo con aria circolante e loro starnutire. L'espansione avviene come nell'influenza normale, nonostante la virulenza.
> Non credo che uno stadio sia un problema visto che chiunque - ad oggi - veda un'influenzato si allontana terrorizzato. Il problema sono i posti chiusi.



un conto e' dire difficile e un conto e' dire impossibile. non mi fido di quello che ci raccontano ed evito luoghi frequentati da molte persone. purtroppo il mio mio lavoro mi preoccupa. sperem


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Una mia amica lavora in Unilever di Casalpusterlengo, sono chiusi in azienda e non verrà fatto uscire nessuno fino a quando non avranno fatto il tampone a tutti.




Che brutto che dev'essere, mamma mia...


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> un conto e' dire difficile e un conto e' dire impossibile. non mi fido di quello che ci raccontano ed evito luoghi frequentato da molte persone. purtroppo il mio mio lavoro mi preoccupa. sperem



No no, ma fai bene, intendi. Era per dire che non è allarmante che vada allo stadio, il rischio c'è, ed alto pure, ma non da farmi terrorizzare. Pensa se finisce in un liceo, università.... ecco, là perdiamo il controllo della situazione visto gli studenti fuori sede, gli spostamenti non controllati in autobus e treno... molto più di un ospedale, dove di solito vanno solo i residenti e chi ci va di solito è schedato...


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Chiuse tutte le scuole di Piacenza e provincia in via precauzionale.
> In arrivo stop di tutte le atitvità pubbliche, compreso il carnevale.*



Tra un pò queste "precauzioni" verranno estese in tutta Italia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Sincero, non so neanche quanto sarebbe bastato. Sono praticamente un terzo della popolazione mondiale, non li si può isolare, soprattutto visto che non è circoscritta dal punto di vista raziale. Se ci pensi ad infettare quasi tutti quelli nostrani non sono stati i cinesi venuti da fuori, ma viaggiatori più o meno occasionali.
> 
> La domanda è se siamo pronti, dopo un mese abbondante, a sedare inevitabili focolari. E per come si è messa oggi sembra di no. Ma onestamente può essere che i giornali siano loro ad essere lenti a riportare le notizie.



i viaggi occasionali andavano proibiti... niente di più facile per 3 mesi... mica si chiede la luna


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i viaggi occasionali andavano proibiti... niente di più facile per 3 mesi... mica si chiede la luna



Però il primo caso è stato nella prima decade di dicembre ed ancora dicevano che non era un virus. Con i tempi di incubazione è difficile dire chi sarebbe tornato infetto e chi no. 

Il tempismo è tutto. I voli andavano bloccati quando? Il governo cinese ha bloccato whuan a metà gennaio mi sembra... se si bloccava allora in Italia ci sarebbe stato comunque il paziente 0 e 1. Boh, difficile da dire con un governo che nasconde le cose. Andava bloccato tutto a dicembre, ma ancora non si sapeva se era un virus o una panzana giornalistica.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non serviva a nulla, purtroppo, fare la quarantena obbligatoria per la gente che veniva dalla Cina. O meglio sarebbe stato utile solo in parte, visto che solo l'Italia ha applicato il blocco cinese come ho detto qualche giorno fa. Ergo, non si può controllare le persone che sono arrivati dalla Cina facendo scalo in Germania o Francia.
> 
> Quegli idioti della Merkel e co sono in Belgio a parlare del Budget della UE, quando bisognava fare un blocco tototale per gli aerei da e verso la Cina nell'area Schengen, in questo modo era più facile da gestire la cosa.



non è corretto quello che dici.
Quando vai in America ecc. prima di entrare deve dichiarare se sei stato nei sei mesi precedenti in determinati Paesi, altrimenti non entri.
Il sistema controlla poi le liste sui voli e verifica.
Quindi sarebbero rimasti esclusi solo le persone uscite dalla Cina in macchina o con mezzi su terra.
Sarebbe bastato obbligare chiunque a dichiarare, prima di giungere in Italia, se aveva visitato la Cina a far data da dicembre 2019.
Se non dichiari nulla non entri.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Chiuse tutte le scuole di Piacenza e provincia in via precauzionale.
> In arrivo stop di tutte le atitvità pubbliche, compreso il carnevale.*



Chiudere l'accesso alle scuole ai potenziali vettori giorni fa no, eh?

Ma no, è razzismo.
Niente razzismo?
Ma no, tanto si propaga lo stesso.

E allora non prendiamo nessuna precauzione, facciamoci il segno della croce (sempre di non urtare la sensibilità di altre religioni) e arrivederci.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Febbraio 2020)

casi anche in veneto pare


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non è corretto quello che dici.
> Quando vai in America ecc. prima di entrare deve dichiarare se sei stato nei sei mesi precedenti in determinati Paesi, altrimenti non entri.
> Il sistema controlla poi le liste sui voli e verifica.
> Quindi sarebbero rimasti esclusi solo le persone uscite dalla Cina in macchina o con mezzi su terra.
> ...



Vero, ma non risolvevi. Non visiti la cina, ma incontri un amico in russia che è stato in cina. Paziente 0 e 1 italiani se la cena fosse stata in svizzera. Dovevano tutti, e ripeto tutti, i paesi isolare la cina. Basta che uno non si adatti e diventa il corridoio per il virus. Impossibile coordinare a livello politico questi stati sovrani. Era solo questione di tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiudere l'accesso alle scuole ai potenziali vettori giorni fa no, eh?
> 
> Ma no, è razzismo.
> Niente razzismo?
> ...



Il problema è che per esempio ragazzi di Fiorenzuola frequentano tanti istituti di Parma e provincia... e quelli li lasciano aperti.
Questa cosa ormai se scoppia è incontenibile.


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrö' all'inizio di maggio per 5 giorni al lago di Como, vediamo come va avanti questa storia. Io lavoro in una multinazionale di telecommunicazioni e allo stesso piano c'e' la Huawei (quasi tutti cinesi), per fortuna ho il 50 % di telelavoro.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Scommetto che tutti quelli che davano dei drammaturghi grechi a me, admin e altri amici del forum, saranno già in fila da Leroy Merlin a prendere le mascherine.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non è corretto quello che dici.
> Quando vai in America ecc. prima di entrare deve dichiarare se sei stato nei sei mesi precedenti in determinati Paesi, altrimenti non entri.
> Il sistema controlla poi le liste sui voli e verifica.
> Quindi sarebbero rimasti esclusi solo le persone uscite dalla Cina in macchina o con mezzi su terra.
> ...



Non ho capito.. se io cinese prendo l'Aereo vado a Monaco di Baviera con Air China da Pechino.. sto li 2 giorni a Monaco o comunque breve scalo poi prendo un volo chessò Ryanair per Milano, visto le frontiere senza controllo cosa devi dichiarare ? Il l cinese entra in Italia o Francia o quello che è indisturbato.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

1972 ha scritto:


> un conto e' dire difficile e un conto e' dire impossibile. non mi fido di quello che ci raccontano ed evito luoghi frequentati da molte persone. purtroppo il mio mio lavoro mi preoccupa. sperem



un infetto è un giocatore della squadra avversaria. Ora non so se gli spogliatoi sono separati, ma il rischio del contagio all'aperto c'è-


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: tutti oggi?
> 
> Mi auguro che non stiano facendo uscire le notizie ora perchè magari hanno capito che la situazione è fuori controllo.



La stessa cosa che ho pensato io subito.

Possibile che in 12 ore, 16 contagiati e alcuni già gravissimi? e dai...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho capito.. se io cinese prendo l'Aereo vado a Monaco di Baviera con Air China da Pechino.. sto li 2 giorni a Monaco o comunque breve scalo poi prendo un volo chessò Ryanair per Milano, visto le frontiere senza controllo cosa devi dichiarare ? Il l cinese entra in Italia o Francia o quello che è indisturbato.



Vero.

E' proprio per quello che non mi inca...zo troppo con l' Italia.

Gli idioti con maggiori colpe sono gli altri stati.

Doveva essere un blocco dei voli collettivo, che includesse tutti i membri del trattato di Schengen


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Stanno parlando i virologi a sky. 
Stanno ricordando tutti che il tasso di mortalità è inferiore all 1% quindi giusto preoccuparsi ma non virus mortale. 
La percentuale di mortalità è confermata dalle morti “europee” 

Così dicono.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che per esempio ragazzi di Fiorenzuola frequentano tanti istituti di Parma e provincia... e quelli li lasciano aperti.
> Questa cosa ormai se scoppia è incontenibile.



Infatti la mia è banale e stupida retorica, giusto per scrivere.

Doveva essere applicata restrizione massima dal momento zero, chiarendo che erano misure drastiche ma cautelative. Poi se l'allarme rientrava, bene. 

Oramai temo le misure siano, non dico inefficaci, ma molto annacquate. Adesso abbiamo non solo allarmismo, ma anche proliferazione. Mica ci volevano geni per capirlo. 'Sti incoscienti hanno scambiato i virus per giochini virtuali come i tamogoci o come diavolo si chiamano.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> La stessa cosa che ho pensato io subito.
> 
> Possibile che in 12 ore, 16 contagiati e alcuni già gravissimi? e dai...



Premesso che pur non avendotelo mai detto, la tua firma mi regala sane risate ogni giorno da mesi..... e ti volevo ringraziare.. 

La cosa che lascia ancora più stranito è il titolo di repubblica di ora: "sono 14 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto. Fra loro 5 medici".

Cioè, non si parla d'altro che del coronavirus da due mesi e il 40% degli infetti sono i medici????? Capisco che loro entrino subito in contatto con i pazienti, ma non dovrebbero avere già delle mascherine e dei guanti da, diciamo, un mesetto pieno?


----------



## Aron (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> ...




Quando questa storia finirà, che si faccia una delocalizzazione al contrario e si riporti tutto com'era prima lontano dalla Cina e di nuovi nei Paesi più sviluppati. 

Era inevitabile che dalla Cina arrivasse prima o poi la batosta ai danni del resto del mondo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Premesso che pur non avendotelo mai detto, la tua firma mi regala sane risate ogni giorno da mesi..... e ti volevo ringraziare..



Eh, ho dovuto specificare, perchè che credibilità avrebbe uno che parla di calcio ed ha come idolo Pazzini? 

In realtà è un username che uso dal 1999 , gli albori del web, bei tempi



MarcoG ha scritto:


> La cosa che lascia ancora più stranito è il titolo di repubblica di ora: "sono 14 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto. Fra loro 5 medici".
> 
> Cioè, non si parla d'altro che del coronavirus da due mesi e il 40% degli infetti sono i medici????? Capisco che loro entrino subito in contatto con i pazienti, ma non dovrebbero avere già delle mascherine e dei guanti da, diciamo, un mesetto pieno?



Eh, purtroppo non c'erano ragioni di temere ci fosse una diffusione di coronavirus in Lombardia, non li biasimo.

Col senno di poi hai ragione, ma poi nella pratica è un' altra cosa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stanno parlando i virologi a sky.
> Stanno ricordando tutti che il tasso di mortalità è inferiore all 1% quindi giusto preoccuparsi ma non virus mortale.
> La percentuale di mortalità è confermata dalle morti “europee”
> 
> Così dicono.



Rischi comunque di farti un mese intubato in terapia intensiva, senza parlare della semplice quarantena che ti ammazza la vita.
E' una brutta roba, inutile che minimizzino.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2020)

- I test non sono del tutto attendibili
- Ci son stati casi di malattia dopo 24 giorni dalla contrazione del virus

La quarantena di soli 14 giorni è una follia. Quarantena dovrebbero essere 40.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Premesso che pur non avendotelo mai detto, la tua firma mi regala sane risate ogni giorno da mesi..... e ti volevo ringraziare..
> 
> La cosa che lascia ancora più stranito è il titolo di repubblica di ora: "sono 14 in Lombardia e 2 in Veneto. Fra loro 5 medici".
> 
> Cioè, non si parla d'altro che del coronavirus da due mesi e il 40% degli infetti sono i medici????? Capisco che loro entrino subito in contatto con i pazienti, ma non dovrebbero avere già delle mascherine e dei guanti da, diciamo, un mesetto pieno?




Anche con guanti e mascherine certe cose le pigli lo stesso se stai a stretto contatto. Non è che possono stare con le tute spaziali per 24 ore su 24. Metti anche solo che hai un prurito all'occhio e ti gratti come riflesso condizionato... 

Tra l'altro facevano vedere che in Cina rapavano a zero il personale medico, deduco quindi che per loro non basti solo quello.

I sintomi poi sono quelli dell'influenza classica, fino adesso probabilmente hanno pensato che la gente che si presentasse in ospedale avesse solo influenza e via


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stanno parlando i virologi a sky.
> Stanno ricordando tutti che il tasso di mortalità è inferiore all 1% quindi giusto preoccuparsi ma non virus mortale.
> La percentuale di mortalità è confermata dalle morti “europee”
> 
> Così dicono.



Intanto ti fai un mese in ospedale chissà in quali condizioni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Intanto ti fai un mese in ospedale chissà in quali condizioni.



Tra l'altro molti non capiscono che finché ci sta poca gente magari non schiatti e ti fai un mese di ospedale, ma se i contagiati diventano tanti??? Mica c'è posto per tutti in ospedale se i numeri crescono oltre un certo limite. 

Voglio vedere come guarisci poi se non puoi stare un mese sotto cure continue in ospedale, ci rimani secco e basta.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

Tu devi prima vietare a chiunque sia stato in Cina negli ultimi 2 mesi di entrare in Italia, se non con sbarco in un determinato aeroporto, dove prevedi la quarantena a spese del soggetto straniero.
Poi devi prevedere che chiunque entri in Italia debba dichiarare sotto responsabilità penale se è stato in Cina
Non so se ti è mai capitato nei voli intercontinentali, ti fanno firmare dei modulini.
Il modulo lo fai dare in aereo.
Inoltre la Polizia ha accesso a tutte le liste passeggeri (senza dubbio nell'ambito della CE) e quindi non credo sia difficilissimo verificare che un nominativo non fosse presente su un volo da e per la Cina negli ultimi 60 giorni.
In realtà se prevedi che nessuno che è stato in Cina negli ultimi 60 giorni possa entrare in Italia, al Chekin da una qualsiasi città gli vieterebbero l'imbarco.
Il vero problema che il Governo ha vietato solo i voli diretti non prevedendo nulla per quelli con scalo, nè stabilendo un divieto d'ingresso.

Pur volendo ritenere che non si possa fare quanto detto, qualora l'italiano avesse firmato il modulo e dichiarato di non essere stato in Cina l'avresti potuto perseguire, in caso contrario lo avresti dovuto mettere in quarantena.


----------



## mabadi (21 Febbraio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Intanto ti fai un mese in ospedale chissà in quali condizioni.



all'ora di pranzo l'intervistatore di Sky ha chiesto il tipo di cure necessarie per guarire.
Ed il professore virologo, che paragonava il coronavirus all'influenza, non ha risposto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro molti non capiscono che finché ci sta poca gente magari non schiatti e ti fai un mese di ospedale, ma se i contagiati diventano tanti??? Mica c'è posto per tutti in ospedale se i numeri crescono oltre un certo limite.
> 
> Voglio vedere come guarisci poi se non puoi stare un mese sotto cure continue in ospedale, ci rimani secco e basta.



soprattutto perchè i cinesi tirano su gli ospedali in 10 giorni noi in 10 anni se va bene


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche con guanti e mascherine certe cose le pigli lo stesso se stai a stretto contatto. Non è che possono stare con le tute spaziali per 24 ore su 24. Metti anche solo che hai un prurito all'occhio e ti gratti come riflesso condizionato...
> 
> Tra l'altro facevano vedere che in Cina rapavano a zero il personale medico, deduco quindi che per loro non basti solo quello
> I sintomi sono quelli dell'influenza classica, fino adesso probabilmente hanno pensato che la gente che si presentasse avesse solo influenza e via. Ora pr



Che non fossero pronti è evidente, ma non trovi anche tu il numero esagerato?
5 su 16. Praticamente tutti i medici che li hanno visitati. Anche solo lavandosi le mani a fine visite il numero sarebbe stato inferiore. Se così non fosse in ospedale ci sarebbe già stata un'epidemia (e pensa a tutti quelli visitati dai medici). 
Non dico che non sia possibile quello che sostieni, dico che i numeri incoerenti mi lasciano sempre perplesso.


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> all'ora di pranzo l'intervistatore di Sky ha chiesto il tipo di cure necessarie per guarire.
> Ed il professore virologo, che paragonava il coronavirus all'influenza, non ha risposto.



Perfetto


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> all'ora di pranzo l'intervistatore di Sky ha chiesto il tipo di cure necessarie per guarire.
> Ed il professore virologo, che paragonava il coronavirus all'influenza, non ha risposto.



Beh, non c'è una cura. Intubi quando i polmoni non funzionano, dai antivirali generici e nelle peggiori condizioni usi i farmaci HIV ed ebola (quando disponibili). Per il resto del tempo aspetti che passi.
Non tutti lo sanno ma nonostante il nostro grado di evoluzione non esiste una cura per i virus, neanche per il semplice "raffreddore".


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Forse non è chiaro, il problema non sono i voli in arrivo dalla CINA. Il problema sono quelli che fanno 3 scali dalla Cina all italia che sono pericolosi perché non tracciabili. 

I cinesi non potendo rientrare in italia hanno fatto 3 scali poi treno ed è lì che è scoppiato il casino.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

*Incredibile la "virologa" Ilaria Capua al Tg1:"E' poco più di un'influenza. Ma se state male, restate a casa così evitate di contagiare altre persone".*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Beh, non c'è una cura. Intubi quando i polmoni non funzionano, dai antivirali generici e nelle peggiori condizioni usi i farmaci HIV ed ebola (quando disponibili). Per il resto del tempo aspetti che passi.
> Non tutti lo sanno ma nonostante il nostro grado di evoluzione non esiste una cura per i virus, neanche per il semplice "raffreddore".



Infatti il raffreddore guarisce in 7 giorni se lo curi, mentre se non lo curi guarisce in una settimana.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile la "virologa" Ilaria Capua al Tg1:"E' poco più di un'influenza. Ma se state male, restate a casa così evitate di contagiare altre persone".*



Sono io virologo, non questa...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> soprattutto perchè i cinesi tirano su gli ospedali in 10 giorni noi in 10 anni se va bene



"ospedali".

Un Italiano in quegli ospedaletti non entrerebbe nemmeno per togliersi una verruca probabilmente.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono io virologo, non questa...



Ma che dici! Chi a 38 anni, sanissimo, sportivo, prestante, non finisce gravissimo in terapia intensiva per l'influenza?


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Beh, non c'è una cura. Intubi quando i polmoni non funzionano, dai antivirali generici e nelle peggiori condizioni usi i farmaci HIV ed ebola (quando disponibili). Per il resto del tempo aspetti che passi.
> Non tutti lo sanno ma nonostante il nostro grado di evoluzione non esiste una cura per i virus, neanche per il semplice "raffreddore".



Altra questione: i farmaci anti hiv ed Ebola. Vengono usati farmaci sperimentali, non ancora approvati. Oggi ti fanno sopravvivere (forse...), ma nessuno sa cosa possano provocare un domani. E' vero che in una situazione del genere bisogna guardare ai benefici e non ai rischi, ma è comunque una questione aperta e non secondaria.


----------



## Butcher (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Incredibile la "virologa" Ilaria Capua al Tg1:"E' poco più di un'influenza. Ma se state male, restate a casa così evitate di contagiare altre persone".*



Questa è da internare


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> ...



Maledetti sti cinesi.. e la CIA perde tempo a cercare le famose armi chimiche fantasma di Saddam.. ma indagassero sulle armi umane che questi cinesi fanno nei laboratori va.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti il raffreddore guarisce in 7 giorni se lo curi, mentre se non lo curi guarisce in una settimana.



Parla per te, a me dura sempre almeno il doppio.. ahah
Comunque, ed a parte gli scherzi, non è che non possiamo fare nulla. Possiamo aiutare il corpo a riprendersi, stimolare gli anticorpi, dare antidolorifici se serve....etc... ma niente cura diretta per i virus e chi ricorda i pochi studi scolastici di biologia sa perché.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Questa è da internare



Se non ricordo male, questa era una delle tante che "Il virus è il razzismoh".


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Parla per te, a me dura sempre almeno il doppio.. ahah
> Comunque, ed a parte gli scherzi, non è che non possiamo fare nulla. Possiamo aiutare il corpo a riprendersi, stimolare gli anticorpi, dare antidolorifici se serve....etc... ma niente cura diretta per i virus e chi ricorda i pochi studi scolastici di biologia sa perché.



Non serve studiare biologia, il detto "Infatti il raffreddore guarisce in 7 giorni se lo curi, mentre se non lo curi guarisce in una settimana." me lo ha sempre raccontato mio nonno.

PS: anche a me dura di piu' a volte, magari sempre una settimana.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> "ospedali".
> 
> Un Italiano in quegli ospedaletti non entrerebbe nemmeno per togliersi una verruca probabilmente.



in effetti erano dei lazzaretti più che altro quei container cinesi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Febbraio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non è corretto quello che dici.
> Quando vai in America ecc. prima di entrare deve dichiarare se sei stato nei sei mesi precedenti in determinati Paesi, altrimenti non entri.
> Il sistema controlla poi le liste sui voli e verifica.
> Quindi sarebbero rimasti esclusi solo le persone uscite dalla Cina in macchina o con mezzi su terra.
> ...



La polizia può sapere esattamente il viaggio fatto da chiunque, non sono informazioni top-secret! 
Ci prendono in giro quando dicono che non sanno da dove arriva chi atterra in Italia. Sono traditori della Patria, servitori del Male, che lasciano che il virus si propaghi, mentendo alla popolazione.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Altra questione: i farmaci anti hiv ed Ebola. Vengono usati farmaci sperimentali, non ancora approvati. Oggi ti fanno sopravvivere (forse...), ma nessuno sa cosa possano provocare un domani. E' vero che in una situazione del genere bisogna guardare ai benefici e non ai rischi, ma è comunque una questione aperta e non secondaria.



Ti dico quello che so, ma prendilo con le molle.
HIV ed Ebola vengono curati con farmaci che danneggiano ed eliminano le proteine di base che formano i virus. Anche per queste malattie non c'è una cura, si cerca di combatterle per vie secondarie.

Dal momento che tutti i virus hanno le medesime basi proteiche, si usano quindi i medesimi farmaci per cercare di ridurre il riprodursi del virus. Funzionano perché rispetto ai farmaci generici sono mirati e più forti. Quali siano gli effetti collaterali non so proprio dirtelo.


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Stanno parlando i virologi a sky.
> Stanno ricordando tutti che il tasso di mortalità è inferiore all 1% quindi giusto preoccuparsi ma non virus mortale.
> La percentuale di mortalità è confermata dalle morti “europee”
> 
> Così dicono.



I numeri UFFICIALI della OMS danno un tasso di mortalità del 2.7%... non so di cosa parlino questi virologi....

E comunque passa come se l'1% sia poco. Quanti contatti hai su FB? Diciamo 1000? Ti immagini se in un mese 10 di loro dovessero venire a mancare per il virus? Ti continuerebbe a sembrare poco l'1%?


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, se la situazione degenera mi sembra logico che lavoreranno alla svelta ad un vaccino e ad una relativa vaccinazione di massa senza troppi test sulla sicurezza. Come per i farmaci di cui sopra, in una situazione del genere i benefici (sopravvivenza della specie) supererebbero di gran lunga i rischi. Per quelli, si vedrà in futuro...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, se la situazione degenera mi sembra logico che lavoreranno alla svelta ad un vaccino e ad una relativa vaccinazione di massa senza troppi test sulla sicurezza. Come per i farmaci di cui sopra, in una situazione del genere i benefici (sopravvivenza della specie) supererebbero di gran lunga i rischi. Per quelli, si vedrà in futuro...



Non credo, prima di una vaccinazione di massa con _*rischi*_, fanno prima a dire a tutta l' Italia: 

- coprifuoco totale per 20 giorni, non uscite di casa

Dopodichè chiusura totale spazi aerei, marittimi, stradali con l' estero.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, se la situazione degenera mi sembra logico che lavoreranno alla svelta ad un vaccino e ad una relativa vaccinazione di massa senza troppi test sulla sicurezza. Come per i farmaci di cui sopra, in una situazione del genere i benefici (sopravvivenza della specie) supererebbero di gran lunga i rischi. Per quelli, si vedrà in futuro...


7
Il tasso di mortalità ufficiale della Cina è 2,4% per cui non parliamo di sopravvivenza della specie per piacere.

Giusto preoccuparsi ma non esageriamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Scommetto che tutti quelli che davano dei drammaturghi grechi a me, admin e altri amici del forum, saranno già in fila da Leroy Merlin a prendere le mascherine.




Un classico.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non credo, prima di una vaccinazione di massa con _*rischi*_, fanno prima a dire a tutta l' Italia:
> 
> - coprifuoco totale per 20 giorni, non uscite di casa
> 
> Dopodichè chiusura totale spazi aerei, marittimi, stradali con l' estero.


A proposito dei tempi necessari per testare il vaccino, una virologa, scherzando, disse che in C1na per sbrigarsi con le prove proveranno la stabilità del vaccino su qualche carcerato e via


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 7
> Il tasso di mortalità ufficiale della Cina è 2,4% per cui non parliamo di sopravvivenza della specie per piacere.
> 
> Giusto preoccuparsi ma non esageriamo.



Ancora con sta Cina?


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> I numeri UFFICIALI della OMS danno un tasso di mortalità del 2.7%... non so di cosa parlino questi virologi....
> 
> E comunque passa come se l'1% sia poco. Quanti contatti hai su FB? Diciamo 1000? Ti immagini se in un mese 10 di loro dovessero venire a mancare per il virus? Ti continuerebbe a sembrare poco l'1%?



2,4% in Cina.
2,9% nella regione di Hubei, dove si trova Wuhan.
0,9 nel resto del paese.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta Cina?



In che senso? Hanno avuto 78.000 casi, dunque sono questi i dati su cui basarsi.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 7
> Il tasso di mortalità ufficiale della Cina è 2,4% per cui non parliamo di sopravvivenza della specie per piacere.
> 
> Giusto preoccuparsi ma non esageriamo.



I dati della cina sono più falsi del bugiardino.
Prendili con le molle , anzi, guarda e passa.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I dati della cina sono più falsi del bugiardino.
> Prendili con le molle , anzi, guarda e passa.



Potrei dire una fesseria, ma mi sembra sia morto uno solo dei contagiati in occidente. Ovviamente con tutti gli ospedali più specializzati del mondo dedicati agli infetti, ma a memoria questo è l'unico vero? Era tipo un 80enne.. francia, belgio.. non ricordo..


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> I dati della cina sono più falsi del bugiardino.
> Prendili con le molle , anzi, guarda e passa.



Sulla base delle informazioni disponibili ad oggi, raccolte dall'Oms in un report pubblicato sul bollettino di aggiornamento su CONVID-19 del 19 febbraio, si registra un tasso di letalità del 2,3% in Cina rispetto ai soli casi confermati e un tasso di mortalità in rapporto alla stima di tutti potenziali infetti tra lo 0,3 e l’1%. Ma l'Oms avverte, sono dati preliminari: per perfezionare i modelli di previsione occorreranno ulteriori indagini e informazioni.

Sono dati di OMS.


----------



## Lineker10 (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Potrei dire una fesseria, ma mi sembra sia morto uno solo dei contagiati in occidente. Ovviamente con tutti gli ospedali più specializzati del mondo dedicati agli infetti, ma a memoria questo è l'unico vero? Era tipo un 80enne.. francia, belgio.. non ricordo..



Si un paziente cinese di 80 anni in Francia.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Potrei dire una fesseria, ma mi sembra sia morto uno solo dei contagiati in occidente. Ovviamente con tutti gli ospedali più specializzati del mondo dedicati agli infetti, ma a memoria questo è l'unico vero?



Ragazzi, il virus è molto pericoloso ma forse non stiamo ben capendo la gravità della situazione : fin quando i casi sono e saranno poche decine , oserei dire centinaia, forse riusciremo a prestare le cure necessarie e salveremo molte vite.
La percentuale di morte per i soggetti RICOVERATI E CURATI COME SI DEVE è ovviamente bassa.
Ma se il virus dovesse diffondersi a macchia d'olio sarebbe una tragedia perchè non basterebbero le strutture per fronteggiare l'emergenza.
Non si guarisce necessariamente a casa prendendo la tachipirina ma parliamo spesso di terapia intensiva e di ossigeno per le gravi complicazioni della polmonite virale!!!
Negli ospedali del sud non oso immaginare cosa potrebbe accadere.
Quindi bisogna assolutamente isolare i casi ed evitare situazioni di difficile gestione!!!
Il problema non è oggi, la paura è semmai per quel potrebbe accadere.
Se i numeri sono e resteranno questi sapremo fronteggiare la situazione , non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 2,4% in Cina.
> 2,9% nella regione di Hubei, dove si trova Wuhan.
> 0,9 nel resto del paese.



I dati dal bollettino ufficiale dell' OMS di ieri danno 75.748 contagiati a livello globale e 2129 morti, quindi 2.81%
Dei quali 74.675 contagiati in Cina con 2121 morti (2.84%) e 1.073 nel resto del mondo con 8 morti (0.7%).
C'è da dire che la gente non muore subito appena si ammala... ci mette un po', quindi essendo il contagio fuori dalla Cina più recente, potrebbe essere che il tasso salirà, ma speriamo tutti di no.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sulla base delle informazioni disponibili ad oggi, raccolte dall'Oms in un report pubblicato sul bollettino di aggiornamento su CONVID-19 del 19 febbraio, si registra un tasso di letalità del 2,3% in Cina rispetto ai soli casi confermati e un tasso di mortalità in rapporto alla stima di tutti potenziali infetti tra lo 0,3 e l’1%. Ma l'Oms avverte, sono dati preliminari: per perfezionare i modelli di previsione occorreranno ulteriori indagini e informazioni.
> 
> Sono dati di OMS.



Sarò crudo, non ti spaventare : i cinesi sarebbero capaci di nascondere i cadaveri e quindi falsare i numeri.
In iran addirittura stanno mentendo sui reali numeri dei casi per motivi politici.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Sulla base delle informazioni disponibili ad oggi, raccolte dall'Oms in un report pubblicato sul bollettino di aggiornamento su CONVID-19 del 19 febbraio, si registra un tasso di letalità del 2,3% in Cina rispetto ai soli casi confermati e un tasso di mortalità in rapporto alla stima di tutti potenziali infetti tra lo 0,3 e l’1%. Ma l'Oms avverte, sono dati preliminari: per perfezionare i modelli di previsione occorreranno ulteriori indagini e informazioni.
> 
> Sono dati di OMS.



I numeri in occidente saranno comunque inferiori che i loro. Vuoi per le migliori condizioni igieniche generali dovute al problema sovrappopolazione, vuoi che per il minor numero di contagiati, vuoi per le (si spera) migliori strutture sanitarie.
In tutti i casi, questo dimostra quanto sia problematica una natalità fuori controllo. E non solo da loro, in Nigeria leggevo che il tasso di cinque figli per ogni donna... Questo rende i virus un problema troppo serio per il futuro.


----------



## Gas (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Potrei dire una fesseria, ma mi sembra sia morto uno solo dei contagiati in occidente. Ovviamente con tutti gli ospedali più specializzati del mondo dedicati agli infetti, ma a memoria questo è l'unico vero? Era tipo un 80enne.. francia, belgio.. non ricordo..



Sì, solo 1 in Europa.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarò crudo, non ti spaventare : i cinesi sarebbero capaci di *nascondere i cadaveri* e quindi falsare i numeri.
> In iran addirittura stanno mentendo sui reali numeri dei casi per motivi politici.



Credo da loro ci sia un rito che prevede la cremazione (non di tutti ma di molti). So che quando muoiono da noi (sono pochi quelli che lo fanno, perché vengono per lavoro in età sempre giovane e vanno via prima...) vengono rispediti in patria, l'intera salma o le ceneri, per fare un qualche vecchio rito.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Credo da loro ci sia un rito che prevede la cremazione (non di tutti ma di molti). So che quando muoiono da noi (sono pochi quelli che lo fanno, perché vengono per lavoro in età sempre giovane e vanno via prima...) vengono rispediti in patria, l'intera salma o le ceneri, per fare un qualche vecchio rito.



Dai, poche settimane fa un tale cinese che non ha rispettato la quarantena è stato fucilato.
Credi avrebbero problemi a nascondere cadaveri e falsare numeri per proteggere il governo?
Suvvia....


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Vero, ma non risolvevi. Non visiti la cina, ma incontri un amico in russia che è stato in cina. Paziente 0 e 1 italiani se la cena fosse stata in svizzera. Dovevano tutti, e ripeto tutti, i paesi isolare la cina. Basta che uno non si adatti e diventa il corridoio per il virus. Impossibile coordinare a livello politico questi stati sovrani. Era solo questione di tempo.



Non si tratta di risolvere naturalmente ma di ridurre le possibilità... far star a casa i bambini che rientravano dalla cina per 2 settimane sembrava una cosa razzista, lo sembra ancora?


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Febbraio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma che dici! Chi a 38 anni, sanissimo, sportivo, prestante, non finisce gravissimo in terapia intensiva per l'influenza?



Comunque vergognoso l'ospedale che il 18 lo ha rispedito a casa nonostante mostrasse già i sintomi di una polmonite. Vergogna, vergogna, vergogna.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di risolvere naturalmente ma di ridurre le possibilità... far star a casa i bambini che rientravano dalla cina per 2 settimane sembrava una cosa razzista, lo sembra ancora?



No, le scuole devono stare chiuse. Gli infetti italiani non arrivano da cinesi, questo dimostra che il razzismo non c'entra niente. 
La discussione verte sulla possibilità che si potesse fermare, e dal mio punto di vista no, il contagio è troppo elevato per non arrivare in italia da diverse parti. Serve essere pronti ora, ed il tempo è stato fin troppo clemente.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai, poche settimane fa un tale cinese che non ha rispettato la quarantena è stato fucilato.
> Credi avrebbero problemi a nascondere cadaveri e falsare numeri per proteggere il governo?
> Suvvia....



No ma credo tu abbia frainteso. Dicevo che non devono nascondere niente, cremano e basta. Non era sarcasmo.


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> 7
> Il tasso di mortalità ufficiale della Cina è 2,4% per cui non parliamo di sopravvivenza della specie per piacere.
> 
> Giusto preoccuparsi ma non esageriamo.



Mi raccomando credici a quei dati, cambiano i parametri un giorno si e uno no per calcolarli


----------



## Swaitak (21 Febbraio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, il virus è molto pericoloso ma forse non stiamo ben capendo la gravità della situazione : fin quando i casi sono e saranno poche decine , oserei dire centinaia, forse riusciremo a prestare le cure necessarie e salveremo molte vite.
> La percentuale di morte per i soggetti RICOVERATI E CURATI COME SI DEVE è ovviamente bassa.
> Ma se il virus dovesse diffondersi a macchia d'olio sarebbe una tragedia perchè non basterebbero le strutture per fronteggiare l'emergenza.
> Non si guarisce necessariamente a casa prendendo la tachipirina ma parliamo spesso di terapia intensiva e di ossigeno per le gravi complicazioni della polmonite virale!!!
> ...



mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, il tasso di mortalità finche sono pochi casi non vuol dire nulla


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando credici a quei dati, cambiano i parametri un giorno si e uno no per calcolarli



Non credo ai dati cinesi, ma devo spezzare una lancia in suo favore.

O consideriamo validi gli unici dati che ci sono, o parliamo di sensazioni. Nel primo caso ha ragione, nel secondo ha ragione comunque, perché non potendoci essere dati a suffragio di nessuna teoria ha ragione a sostenere la sua posizione. Ovviamente hanno ragione anche tutti quelli che immaginano la fine del mondo.
Se diamo per buoni i dati internazionali (non cinesi), la mortalità non fa pensare alla fine dell'umanità. Che ovviamente non vuol dire sminuire, vuol dire solo che non ci estingueremo.


----------



## danjr (21 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, il tasso di mortalità finche sono pochi casi non vuol dire nulla



soprattutto se hai pochi contagiati li curi in modo diverso rispetto a 100.000 che non sai dove mettere...


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> soprattutto se hai pochi contagiati li curi in modo diverso rispetto a 100.000 che non sai dove mettere...



aggiungi che conta la specializzazione dei centri, dei medici, il tempismo con cui si arriva in ospedale, le condizioni igieniche. Diciamo che il tasso occidentale al momento è ottimistico, perché è calcolato nelle migliori condizioni possibili, ma essendo un sistema complesso, è incalcolabile capire cosa potrà accadere.


----------



## Milo (21 Febbraio 2020)

Io spero che non arrivi al sud, ci sono tantissime strutture cadenti e non attrezzate, sfiori la tragedia


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca, il tasso di mortalità finche sono pochi casi non vuol dire nulla



Qua ci girano tutti attorno ma nessuno va al nocciolo della faccenda : quanti casi di polmonite virale contagiosa saremmo in grado di curare contemporaneamente presso gli ospedali??
Perchè alla fine è questa la complicazione peggiore di questa forma virale e che potrebbe portare alla morte.
E a casa la polmonite non la curi come si deve.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Febbraio 2020)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> No ma credo tu abbia frainteso. Dicevo che non devono nascondere niente, cremano e basta. Non era sarcasmo.



Avevo inteso cosa volevi dire.
Volevo solo far capire che dobbiamo purtroppo aspettarci di tutto da quel governo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> ...



Per chi scriveva nell'altro topic che il presunto untore è risultato negativo, segnalo che i controlli non sono finiti come da comunicato della AUSL, continueranno le verifiche e gli esami. Questo tizio sostiene di avere avuto un'influenza nel periodo in cui ha contagiato i tizi di Lodi, ma non è per niente accertata la cosa.

Hanno praticamente isolato Fiorenzuola e la provincia di Piacenza sospendendo qualunque attività pubblica in via precauzionale, la situazione è ben lungi dall'essere chiarita.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per chi scriveva nell'altro topic che il presunto untore è risultato negativo, segnalo che i controlli non sono finiti come da comunicato della AUSL, continueranno le verifiche e gli esami. Questo tizio sostiene di avere avuto un'influenza nel periodo in cui ha contagiato i tizi di Lodi, ma non è per niente accertata la cosa.
> 
> Hanno praticamente isolato Fiorenzuola e la provincia di Piacenza sospendendo qualunque attività pubblica in via precauzionale, la situazione è ben lungi dall'essere chiarita.



Questo tizio è un supersoldato alla X-Files creato in laboratorio. Mi sa che in Cina gli hanno fatto un bel trattamento e poi lo hanno rispedito in Italia...


----------



## Sculacciacciughe (21 Febbraio 2020)

Ovvia su, siamo al capolinea.

E' stato un onore tifare con voi.


----------



## MarcoG (21 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per chi scriveva nell'altro topic che il presunto untore è risultato negativo, segnalo che i controlli non sono finiti come da comunicato della AUSL, continueranno le verifiche e gli esami. Questo tizio sostiene di avere avuto un'influenza nel periodo in cui ha contagiato i tizi di Lodi, ma non è per niente accertata la cosa.
> 
> Hanno praticamente isolato Fiorenzuola e la provincia di Piacenza sospendendo qualunque attività pubblica in via precauzionale, la situazione è ben lungi dall'essere chiarita.



Diciamo che "presunto" untore è l'unico termine adoperabile. 
Di base pensano sia lui perché è l'unico ad avere avuto contatti con la cina, ma il test è stato negativo. Lo stanno rifacendo, insieme ad altre analisi.

Tuttavia i numeri, come dicevo nell'altro topic, non coincidono.
12 giorni di incubazione. Lui rientrato giorno 21 gennaio, cena a fine gennaio. Asintomatico.
Il 38enne manifesta sintomi intorno al 18 febbraio. Incubazione di circa 16 giorni, poi altri 4 per il peggioramento in ospedale (per non attribuirli tutti all'incubazione).
Quando gli indizi coincidono di solito... esiste un'altra spiegazione secondo me, ed è peggiore.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo tizio è un supersoldato alla X-Files creato in laboratorio. Mi sa che in Cina gli hanno fatto un bel trattamento e poi lo hanno rispedito in Italia...



Ragazzi, ma dove vogliamo andare.

Vengo or ora da una accesa discussione con uno di famiglia, diciamo così. Ovviamente ideologicamente schierato, voterebbe per il partito anche con una pistola puntata alla tempia. Segue la televisione e quindi ha il massimo di informazione a sua disposizione. Ottusità = +infinito.

Virgolettato:

"Non c'è da preoccuparsi, l'Itaglia ha fatto il massimo, anzi è stata ripresa dalle altre nazioni per essere fin troppo dura nei confronti del pericolo. I porti e gli aereoporti sono stati chiusi da subito. Io mi fido del governo, loro hanno ragione, lo ha detto il ministro della sanità. Se non sa lui cosa fare ... E' tutto sotto controllo. E poi l'unico infetto è un manager italiano, i cinesi non c'entrano niente, semmai è colpa nostra, vedi. Tutto questo allarmismo ..."

Madre santa e benedetta, ma di cosa vogliamo discutere quando siamo noi i primi ad autodistruggerci ...


----------



## 7vinte (21 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si aggrava senza sosta la situazione in Lombardia. Secondo quanto riportato da Mediaset, sono risultate infette altre 8 persone tra personale sanitario e pazienti dell'ospedale di Codogno. I casi totali, ad oggi, sono 14.
> 
> Due casi a Padova -) http://www.milanworld.net/virus-due-casi-padova-vt86457-new-post.html
> 
> ...



15


----------

